# Java Anzahl eines Buchstaben in String



## redbuttler (7. Dezember 2007)

Nachfolgendes Programm soll mithilfe einer Methode einen String und einen Buchstaben entgegennehmen.

Anschließend soll es die Anzahl des Buchstaben im String zurückgeben:


```
import javax.swing.*;
class SummeEinesZeichenImString {



static int Summe(String str,char Buchstabe) {

	int zaehler = 0;
	char c;
	for(int i = 0;i<str.length();i++) {
	c = str.charAt(i);

	if(c==Buchstabe)
	  zaehler++;
	}
	return zaehler;
	}
public static void main(String[] args) {
 
	String Str = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Stringeingabe:");
	char buchstabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte einen Buchstaben eingeben:");
	
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,Summe(Str,buchstabe));
	

	}
}
```


Folgende Fehlermeldung wird mir jetzt vom Compiler zurückgegeben:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pro\MyProjects\SummeEinesZeichenImString\src\SummeEinesZeichenImString.java:21: incompatible types
found   : java.lang.String
required: char
    char buchstabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte einen Buchstaben eingeben:");
                                                ^
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke schonmal
Grüße


----------



## lernen.2007 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

das Fehler ist in:

```
char buchstabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte einen Buchstaben eingeben:");
```
 
Rückgabewert von der Methode showInputDialog ist String und du willst aber in char speichern.

Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------



## redbuttler (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich aber dann meinen char einlesen, wenn es nicht so über die InputBox geht?

Danke


----------



## lernen.2007 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

kannst so mal versuchen

```
char[] buchstabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte einen Buchstaben eingeben:").toCharArray();
 JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,Summe(Str,buchstabe[0]));
```
 
Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------



## redbuttler (8. Dezember 2007)

super, funktioniert
Danke


----------

